# And we think R/C trains are fun...



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You may have seen this amazing Amazon.com video... If not.... It's a blast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6KRjuuEVEZs


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat Stan.. Had to say it. Before I retired at Formica Serria plant, we had a few item that kind of done the same thing back 15 yrs ago.. Fun to watch robot carts go down rows of 35 foot tall storage rack and find a stored selects 100 to 400 lb rolls of print to bring back up to a resin oven line. Two of the line baked the print, cut to size sheets and stacked it on carts to be picked up by ride on large Order pickers. 
Even had large robot sheet flipper on Trim sanders.
Neat video Stan. Wonder what it will be like 50 yrs form now.. Punch in for an item on a wall and it brings you to it.. lol. Beem me up Scott...........


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Stan, neat system.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Stan. I really enjoy this kind of stuff.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Really fascinat'n...
Was that filmed in real time..or sped up..?
What happens when the "bot union" goes on strike? 
Or...the computer takes a break ..goes on vacation!!

Fun...

Dirk


----------

